# Quadrant Marine Services



## kelvinsballs (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello All

a bit of a long shot but here goes

does anyone have a pic or a pdf of the Quadrant Marine Services logo by any chance ?

It was very similar to the INROC and possibly SAIT Marine one if memory serves. 

I was with them in the 1980s and it was run by that lovely lady
Rita Roth now OBE.

I can find absolutely nothing on Google even referring to the company
a bit of a shame that coz I found it was a good outfit to work for and very family friendly.

Any help gratefully received

73s + 88s

best regards

Martin


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If I can find Rita's EMAIL address I will ask her for it.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
My colleage, Colin Hutchison worked for Rita, before coming ashore to Brunel College to teach.
He organised a visit by her to the College to speek to our students.
A very good day as I remember it.
I am afraid Colin has crossed the bar some years ago.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------

